# long island folks vs new england folks....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

i really really see the differences from reading alpinezone....its almost like two different cultures....the folks in new england take a lot for granted....like proximity to ski holes:roll::roll:


----------



## Geoff (May 11, 2010)

Nassau County ain't Long Island.   It's high population density.... like 5,000 per square mile.   25% Italian.  15% Jewish.   The median family income is around $100K.  Queens-east.   You'd never confuse it with Greenport or Montauk.   Of course it's a different culture from New England.   It's metro-NYC suburban flight just like north Jersey.


----------



## ctenidae (May 11, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i really really see the differences from reading alpinezone....its almost like two different cultures....the folks in new england take a lot for granted....like proximity to ski holes:roll::roll:



I'd say it's exactly like two different cultures.


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i really really see the differences from reading alpinezone....its almost like two different cultures....the folks in new england take a lot for granted....like proximity to ski holes:roll::roll:



And Long Island people take the beach for granted...


----------



## dmc (May 11, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Nassau County ain't Long Island.   It's high population density.... like 5,000 per square mile.   25% Italian.  15% Jewish.   The median family income is around $100K.  Queens-east.   You'd never confuse it with Greenport or Montauk.   Of course it's a different culture from New England.   It's metro-NYC suburban flight just like north Jersey.



Using that logic - Newark ain't New Jersey..


----------



## roark (May 11, 2010)

I thought dis lived in Huntington?


----------



## roark (May 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> And Long Island people take the beach for granted...


Since BB threads seem to be the place where stream of consciousness diarreha  of thought are ok...

I must've gotten really spoiled living in Norcal! LI beaches have zero appeal. Maybe way out Montauk... only thing going for them is a reasonable water temp (for 3 months of the year).


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2010)

Beaches suck.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2010)

love the beach.  never did until I turned 30.  wish the water was a bit warmer up here, but still love it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 11, 2010)

Northern Beaches suck.  I wont swim in the ocean north of Virginia, and then it depends on the temps.  I dont enjoy freezing.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Nassau County ain't Long Island.   It's high population density.... like 5,000 per square mile.   25% Italian.  15% Jewish.   The median family income is around $100K.  Queens-east.   You'd never confuse it with Greenport or Montauk.   Of course it's a different culture from New England.   It's metro-NYC suburban flight just like north Jersey.



u think thats crowded??

*Brownsville, Brooklyn extends from Ralph Avenue to Junius Street, between Liberty and Hegeman Avenues. With more than two hundred thousand people dwelling in its 2.19 square miles, it is the most densely populated district in Brooklyn.*


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

E, not sure if you're aware but Brownsville is no longer a Jewish neighborhood


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> E, not sure if you're aware but Brownsville is no longer a Jewish neighborhood



aware? i know more about brownsville brooklyn then u will know about any subject....IM a Learned Scholar in the discipline of Eastern European Jewry. Now crawl back to Bayport & play in the sand. I was born in Brooklyn & lived there for 12 years. You can't touch that!! Brooklyn becomes part of your DNA.:angry::angry::smash::smash:


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> aware? i know more about brownsville brooklyn then u will know about any subject....IM a Learned Scholar in the discipline of Eastern European Jewry. Now crawl back to Bayport & play in the sand. I was born in Brooklyn & lived there for 12 years. You can't touch that!! Brooklyn becomes part of your DNA.:angry::angry::smash::smash:



Not sure where the anger's coming from, just made a simple statement...  BTW, I don't live in Bayport and I don't understand the fascination you have with revealing your immense knowledge of other peoples backgrounds that you dug up in the web somewhere... sorta makes you look like a stalker IMHO...

when's the last time you visited brownsville?


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> when's the last time you visited brownsville?




He hasn't. He just a took a picture of it's rear end from afar....


  :wink:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Not sure where the anger's coming from, just made a simple statement...  BTW, I don't live in Bayport and I don't understand the fascination you have with revealing your immense knowledge of other peoples backgrounds that you dug up in the web somewhere... sorta makes you look like a stalker IMHO...
> 
> when's the last time you visited brownsville?



what anger? u r from bayport....what peoples backgrounds? ive developed antecedent information on people from the internet? not that I know of. what do u mean a stalker? by computer? i wouldnt waste a second stalking anyone unless i can do it from my desk:smile::smile: IM not allowed in Brownsville without a police escourt....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> He hasn't. He just a took a picture of it's rear end from afar....
> 
> 
> :wink:



how about the wanna be brooklyn losers? these are punk kids from the suburbs of nyc or out of staters that move into brooklyn in their 20s & 30s & walk around like they are so cool!! give it a break!! ud be better off staying in bayport, great neck, merrick or any other place on earth:grin::grin::uzi::uzi:


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> what anger? u r from bayport....what peoples backgrounds? ive developed antecedent information on people from the internet? not that I know of. what do u mean a stalker? by computer? i wouldnt waste a second stalking anyone unless i can do it from my desk:smile::smile: IM not allowed in Brownsville without a police escourt....



you used anger smilies... were you aware of that?

I haven't lived in Bayport since the 80's.  So its part of my background not my present.  You and I both know you have a fascination with knowing as much info as possible about people...  If you deny that then you're living in fantasyland.  Its a hobby of yours, just like skiing/finance/jewish history etc.


----------



## marcski (May 12, 2010)

I'm really glad I took the time out of my day to read this thread.  :roll::roll:

Why do I continue to click on them.  It's like some morbid fantasy.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i really really see the differences from reading alpinezone....its almost like two different cultures....the folks in new england take a lot for granted....like proximity to ski holes:roll::roll:


 
What is a "ski hole?"


----------



## campgottagopee (May 12, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> What is a "ski hole?"



Thank you, I thouoght I was the only one.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> you used anger smilies... were you aware of that?
> 
> I haven't lived in Bayport since the 80's.  So its part of my background not my present.  You and I both know you have a fascination with knowing as much info as possible about people...  If you deny that then you're living in fantasyland.  Its a hobby of yours, just like skiing/finance/jewish history etc.



i have a photographic memory....once someone tells me something its there forever....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> IM not allowed in Brownsville without a police escourt....



Let me guess, preceded by a Public Service Announcement for the retun of the 'Chosen One'???

:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i have a photographic memory....once someone tells me something its there forever....




thats not a photographic memory...  Eidetic memory deals with remembering minute details about a visual scene after being removed from the scene...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eidetic_memory


----------



## powpig2002 (May 12, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> What is a "ski hole?"



a masshole on skis? massholes, can't live with em- can't get rid of em:smash:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 12, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> What is a "ski hole?"



Kind of like a "gin mill"


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> a masshole on skis? massholes, can't live with em- can't get rid of em:smash:



Quiet you.  Just remember, we owned you and decided to annex you because you were full of smelly Frenchmen.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i have a photographic memory....once someone tells me something its there forever....



I have a phonographic memory- it's all there, if I can only find teh right track,a dn the needle doesn't skip.

Or is it a pornographic memory? I can't recall...


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I have a phonographic memory- it's all there, if I can only find teh right track,a dn the needle doesn't skip.
> 
> Or is it a *pornographic memory*? I can't recall...



I'm pretty sure I have that one...


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I have a phonographic memory- it's all there, if I can only find teh right track,a dn the needle doesn't skip.
> 
> Or is it a pornographic memory? I can't recall...





Marc said:


> I'm pretty sure I have that one...



I think that the vast majority of the male race (or atleast those who aren't fans of showtunes and the entire primetime line up on Bravo) have that one


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> Using that logic - Newark ain't New Jersey..



Yep.   Once you get an hour out of NYC or an hour out of Philly, there's nuthin' wrong with New Jersey.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I think that the vast majority of the male race (or atleast those who aren't fans of showtunes and the entire primetime line up on Bravo) have that one


They probably do, too... just a different kind of pornographic memory.  I think that comes with the Y chromosome.


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> u think thats crowded??



5,000 per square mile for a county is uncontrolled suburban sprawl.   The eastern end of Long Island is pretty nice.   Lots of green space.

I prefer the European model where you have cities or villages and green space without all the sprawl.


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> 5,000 per square mile for a county is uncontrolled suburban sprawl.   The eastern end of Long Island is pretty nice.   Lots of green space.
> 
> I prefer the European model where you have cities or villages and green space without all the sprawl.



yeah thats how it is where my brother-in-law lives (Dolomites).  The towns are REALLY packed in tight.  But they're very far apart and the rest is all farmland...  Nice.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

severine said:


> They probably do, too... just a different kind of pornographic memory.  I think that comes with the Y chromosome.



"Comes with," but is not limited to...!"  ; - )


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> "Comes with," but is not limited to...!"  ; - )



I certainly wasn't implying that it was limited to men... just that it's pretty much guaranteed within their DNA.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The eastern end of Long Island is pretty nice.   Lots of green space.


But sooo flat!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Northern Beaches suck.  I wont swim in the ocean north of Virginia, and then it depends on the temps.  I dont enjoy freezing.



missed this

You do realize that the Beaches on the bayside of Cape Cod get well into the 70s for water temperature?

I really don't care for water temps over 80.  It no longer is refreshing at such high temps


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i have a photographic memory....once someone tells me something its there forever....



Much like that hepatitis B you got huh.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> missed this
> 
> You do realize that the Beaches on the bayside of Cape Cod get well into the 70s for water temperature?
> 
> I really don't care for water temps over 80.  It no longer is refreshing at such high temps



It's like swimming in bath water.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2010)

Jack the Ripper said:


> Much like that hepatitis B you got huh.



wow...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

ALLSKIING said:


> But sooo flat!



Posted: Wednesday, 12 May 2010 1:29PM

20 Arrested in 'Largest' Heroin Bust on LI's East End


NEW YORK (1010 WINS)  -- Authorities say there will be less heroin in the Hamptons and other towns on the east end of Long Island this summer. 


Mona Rivera reports

Suffolk County District Attorney Thomas Spota says three drug distribution rings have been shut down in "the largest heroin bust ever made on the East End."

Authorities arrested 20 suspected drug traffickers and seized more than 4,000 bags of heroin along with $173,000 in cash.

The alleged drug traffickers delivered an average of 2,500 bags of heroin per week to the East End, an estimated $1.8 to $2-million worth per year, Spota says.

A special task force is in place to keep heroin out of the Hamptons and other spots "especially this summer, Spota says. "Because this is poison."

Photo/Mona Rivera  

TM and Copyright 2010 CBS Radio Inc. and its relevant subsidiaries. CBS RADIO and EYE Logo TM and Copyright 2010 CBS Broadcasting Inc. Used under license. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> missed this
> 
> You do realize that the Beaches on the bayside of Cape Cod get well into the 70s for water temperature?
> 
> I really don't care for water temps over 80.  It no longer is refreshing at such high temps



Crosby Beach is our spot on the Cape.  Named one of our dogs after the beach.  Bayside beaches on the Cape after Labor Day are the best.  Great water temps and the crowds dwindle as the month rolls on.


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Crosby Beach is our spot on the Cape.  Named one of our dogs after the beach.  Bayside beaches on the Cape after Labor Day are the best.  Great water temps and the crowds dwindle as the month rolls on.



I'm looking forward to the warmer water temps of Buzzards Bay after a decade in Portsmouth, NH.   It's a much longer season.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

Long Island
Nassau County (home Locust Valley, office 
North Shore (north of LIE, North of 25a) on LI Sound looking over to Stamford/office Oyster Bay

this area is always ranked in the top 100 zip codes in the country (wealth)
this area is not typical LI, there are horse farms, windy country roads, farm stands, majestic homes, country clubs, i drive friends around from other areas and they cannont believe they are on LI...

I'm from CT (Glastonbury) and have a house on the Cape, I'm a New Englander just happening to live and work (own biz) here....its expensive, but anything i could possibly want is no more than 20min away, NYC is 35min, up here there is no traffic, people wave hello, its why they call it "The Gold Coast"  I was next to Billy Joel yesterday in town at a traffic light, the who's who of industry, news, politics live here for a reason.....i surf and do not take the beaches for granted.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

water on LI goes from 33 in winter to 70's in summer, OCEAN

Cape Ocean (Coast Guard/Eastham)  winter 33 to mid 50's at best mid summer...lived there, surf there.


----------



## twinplanx (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> missed this
> 
> You do realize that the Beaches on the bayside of Cape Cod get well into the 70s for water temperature?
> 
> I really don't care for water temps over 80.  It no longer is refreshing at such high temps



There are a few days when the ocean temps off Long Island climb into the mid sixties, for the other 350 days we have wetsuits. I do agree w/ the over 80 statement, but don't understand how/why some people could not like the beach...?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

twin....i surf in trunks with water temps in the 70 from mid to end july thur early sept....maybe in the morning a shorty is needed for the cool air/wind, but the water is in the 70's for quite some time...this is my 20th season surfing here....


----------



## Beetlenut (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Let me guess, preceded by a Public Service Announcement for the retun of the 'Chosen One'???:lol:


 
You sure he's the "Chosen One"? Or did everybody else just take a step back when he wasn't looking? Of course, Chosen for what is the real question? Experimental meds maybe?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

ihope ur not raising any kids in that area:roll::roll:that friends academy really turns out some outstanding individuals....the losers of the world go to that toilet bowl....there hasnt been a parent parentuing in that sewer in 30+ years....



SKIQUATTRO said:


> Long Island
> Nassau County (home Locust Valley, office
> North Shore (north of LIE, North of 25a) on LI Sound looking over to Stamford/office Oyster Bay
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 12, 2010)

dmc said:


> wow...



:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> water on LI goes from 33 in winter to 70's in summer, OCEAN
> 
> Cape Ocean (Coast Guard/Eastham)  winter 33 to mid 50's at best mid summer...lived there, surf there.



mid 50s really?

That's surprising.  Hampton up by me gets into mid 60s; even topping 70 a few days.  Even up around Portland, Higgins got up to the low to mid 60s by August the three summers I was up.

I know that Nauset / Coast Guard is cold, but I would figure it would at least get into the mid 60s, maybe approach 70 in the heat of summer.


----------



## twinplanx (May 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> twin....i surf in trunks with water temps in the 70 from mid to end july thur early sept....maybe in the morning a shorty is needed for the cool air/wind, but the water is in the 70's for quite some time...this is my 20th season surfing here....



I know the drill. I was trying to be funny :sad:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> missed this
> 
> You do realize that the Beaches on the bayside of Cape Cod get well into the 70s for water temperature?
> 
> I really don't care for water temps over 80.  It no longer is refreshing at such high temps



But the bay side has no waves.  Its kind of hard to surf in flat water.  Were I go Assateague Island In Virginia is usully between 70-75 degrees.


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> mid 50s really?
> 
> That's surprising.  Hampton up by me gets into mid 60s; even topping 70 a few days.  Even up around Portland, Higgins got up to the low to mid 60s by August the three summers I was up.
> 
> I know that Nauset / Coast Guard is cold, but I would figure it would at least get into the mid 60s, maybe approach 70 in the heat of summer.



I just poked around the NOAA weather data.  It is consistent with your mid-60's highs in the heat of the summer.  I imagine those are the calm days when a surfer wouldn't be in the water.  The July lows are in the 50's and probably align with the big surf days.  I can see how a surfer would have a different take on water temps compared to a beach person.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I just poked around the NOAA weather data.  It is consistent with your mid-60's highs in the heat of the summer.  I imagine those are the calm days when a surfer wouldn't be in the water.  The July lows are in the 50's and probably align with the big surf days.  I can see how a surfer would have a different take on water temps compared to a beach person.



the only water i go in is a heated pool & a hot tub....im from Brooklyn!!:beer::beer:


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the only water i go in is a heated pool & a hot tub....im from Brooklyn!!:beer::beer:



The Gowanus gets nice and warm in the summer time. Prime breeding grounds for the Coney Island Whitefish.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The Gowanus gets nice and warm in the summer time. Prime breeding grounds for the Coney Island Whitefish.



cute....quite scary....forgot what a $hit hole brooklyn really is....


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> cute....quite scary....forgot what a $hit hole brooklyn really is....



You realize, of course, that Katz's is on Houston in Manhattan, right? So, that's not Brooklyn, there.

Not to say that parts of Brooklyn (especially between East NY Ave and Remsen, on the Bed-Stuy border) aren't really crappy, but your example is not Brooklyn.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You realize, of course, that Katz's is on Houston in Manhattan, right? So, that's not Brooklyn, there.



A very nice cabbie made sure that I knew Katz's was on HOWSTON St.  ; - )


----------



## billski (May 13, 2010)

to the topic...

Hmmm.  I don't know that many LI-er's.  I do know a lot of NJ-ers, all regions.  Like metro NY, New England has different flavors of people.   With a lot of infusion from other parts of the US, it's getting a bit diluted.  Even the hillbilly hamlets I knew as a kid are getting gentrified.  Used to be they called you "from away".  Any visitor was a "stranger".   
Down in metro-Boston area,  the inbred types can't say the word "father" or put the last syllable on "Medford".  In NJ, they can't say "Paul".    NE has "the cape", NJ has "the shore".  I call it "the beach" just to antagonize  
In Metro NY, they drive with their horns.  In NE, they drive in stealth mode - don't give away any information to the enemy.
In NY they have these orgasmic things called "hard rolls".  In NE they have this crap called a "Bulkie" unless you are willing to go to Brookline Village.   

Being from northern and then western NY state, everyone things I got into NYC often.  In Rochester they called things you put over your legs "peee-antz"   

Metro NY-er's begin every request with a "Gimmie...."

I in New England, people seem to divide into two vacation camps - those who go to "the cape", seem to enjoy the punishment of a logjammed commute.  A greater number head north for the mountains, rent cottages on a fresh water lake.  There is a fringe group that goes to Salisbury Beach or the beaches of NH to sit on the beach and burn in August, but only get ankle deep in the water because it's so damn cold.  In my book, beaches are overrated.  I get bored after about an hour of sitting on my arse.

As Steve said, Head to NH or ME for a new england crowd.  Head to VT or Berkshires for a NY crowd.  Most NE'ers avoid those regions for that reason.


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> A very nice cabbie made sure that I knew Katz's was on HOWSTON St.  ; - )



Yeah, you only get to make that mistake once. South of Houston is, well, Mexico, right?


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2010)

billski said:


> to the topic...
> 
> Hmmm.  I don't know that many LI-er's.  I do know a lot of NJ-ers, all regions.  Like metro NY, New England has different flavors of people.   With a lot of infusion from other parts of the US, it's getting a bit diluted.  Even the hillbilly hamlets I knew as a kid are getting gentrified.  Used to be they called you "from away".  Any visitor was a "stranger".
> Down in metro-Boston area,  the inbred types can't say the word "father" or put the last syllable on "Medford".  In NJ, they can't say "Paul".    NE has "the cape", NJ has "the shore".  I call it "the beach" just to antagonize
> ...



I guess I have a problem with people who think Boston is New England.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I guess I have a problem with people who think Boston is New England.




Yeah, but you do a good job of hiding it.  ; - )

(I liked your post...but you left out Acadia, Bar Harbor, Moosehead, Sebago, the Flume, 
Coos County, Island Pond...I'm rambling, but New England is amazing...)


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 13, 2010)

I just want to mention that BB's posts in no way represent the views of other people of the Jewish faith, like myself. All people of diferent religions, races, ages, snowsport conveyances or gender have a few folks who's pads of butter have slipped off their pancakes. 

Since AZ is abit quiet this time of the year the posts are somewhat entertaining tho. :lol: I wouldn't be surprised if BB's threads represent over half of the views AZ has gotten in the last few weeks. That's real marketing value. "Isn't that ironic, don't ya think".


----------



## Paul (May 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> cute....quite scary....forgot what a $hit hole brooklyn really is....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2010)

Good pounts Geoff, especially regarding traffic.  I have sat in WAY longer traffic jams on 95 South in Maine during a holiday weekend than I ever experienced living on the Cape for two summers.

I'll be interested in seeing how the open tolling helps at the Hampton tolls this summer.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I just want to mention that BB's posts in no way represent the views of other people of the Jewish faith, like myself. All people of diferent religions, races, ages, snowsport conveyances or gender have a few folks who's pads of butter have slipped off their pancakes.
> 
> Since AZ is abit quiet this time of the year the posts are somewhat entertaining tho. :lol: I wouldn't be surprised if BB's threads represent over half of the views AZ has gotten in the last few weeks. That's real marketing value. "Isn't that ironic, don't ya think".



ur Jewish? lol when ur great grandmother is starved to death over 6 months & her body left on Gesia Steet in old Warsaw to rot & never be buried you let me know. when u walk to hebrew school at 4pm in bensonhurst brooklyn in the 1960s 5 days a week & have rocks & eggs thrown at u u let me know:angry::angry:Jewish pppphhhhhhtttttttttttttttttttttttttt lol:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn, the Highwaystar of the jewish faith.  :lol: 

SRO - I think BB is calling you out for a jew off.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn, the Highwaystar of the jewish faith.  :lol:
> 
> SRO - I think BB is calling you out for a jew off.



I lol'd. :lol:  If there's gonna be a jew-off, can we unban GSS? :smash:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> ur Jewish? lol when ur great grandmother is starved to death over 6 months & her body left on Gesia Steet in old Warsaw to rot & never be buried you let me know. when u walk to hebrew school at 4pm in bensonhurst brooklyn in the 1960s 5 days a week & have rocks & eggs thrown at u u let me know:angry::angry:Jewish pppphhhhhhtttttttttttttttttttttttttt lol:grin:



Buddhism clearly teaches that  the tenet that one can , in life . turn poison into wine....try and annex that facet into your life ,  Eric. HOWEVER......since laughter truly IS the best purported medecine....is it JUST possible that they were throwing rocks at you..NOT because of your Jewish faith....but rather.......in their infinite cloaked wisdom....they TOO , saw....that you were , to use a term you're all too familiar with....A FREAKIN PUTZ??


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 13, 2010)

*hoping ...*

...I spelled that one right...feel free to correct...


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn, the Highwaystar of the jewish faith.  :lol:
> 
> SRO - I think BB is calling you out for a jew off.





RootDKJ said:


> I lol'd. :lol:  If there's gonna be a jew-off, can we unban GSS? :smash:



Time to pull up a chair and watch this one playout!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Time to pull up a chair and watch this one playout!


Agreed.  Might need some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to wash down all the


----------



## legalskier (May 13, 2010)

_"We're dealing with sick people here, you understand. Dangerously sick people!"_

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNEwcc4MSMY*


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2010)

I'm not an expert on Jewery, by any means. I kow my wife likes diamonds, and doesn't like colored stones, but that's about it.


What?


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I'm not an expert on Jewery, by any means. I kow my wife likes diamonds, and *doesn't like colored stones*, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> What?



You married a racist?


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> You married a racist?



She's a total gemicist. Just can't see the inner beauty of an amethyst or a ruby. And don't even gether started on emeralds. They're worse than pearls, the way they hang around with yellow gold.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 13, 2010)

I knew that no good would come out of this thread.


----------



## legalskier (May 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> She's a total gemicist. Just can't see the inner beauty of an amethyst or a ruby. And don't even gether started on emeralds. They're worse than pearls, the way they hang around with yellow gold.



At least she isn't a rabid anti-dentite.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythrdCsOFJU*


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2010)

legalskier said:


> At least she isn't a rabid anti-dentite.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythrdCsOFJU*



Don't they have schools for that??


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn, the Highwaystar of the jewish faith.  :lol:
> 
> SRO - I think BB is calling you out for a jew off.



I love this.  ; - )


----------



## ctenidae (May 13, 2010)

legalskier said:


> At least she isn't a rabid anti-dentite.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythrdCsOFJU*



She's totally pro-dentite. She's on her way there now, even.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ...I spelled that one right...feel free to correct...



uke:uke:


----------



## Glenn (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I love this.  ; - )



:beer::beer:


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2010)

Glenn said:


>



agree!


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2010)

Glenn said:


>



Because you too are an anti-dentite?


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Because you too are an anti-dentite?



I hope he's not, since if Glenn is, some of his wintertime beer consumption may decrease  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Paul (May 13, 2010)

Maybe you should unite against a common enemy?


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn, the Highwaystar of the jewish faith.  :lol:
> 
> SRO - I think BB is calling you out for a jew off.



I love how you can't talk politics but you can be as racist as you want in here.  :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2010)

Jack the Ripper said:


> I love how you can't talk politics but you can be as racist as you want in here.  :-o



If you find my comments racist, they certainly weren't intended to be.  

SRO stated he was of the Jewish faith.  Brownsville went on a rant about how he was more Jewish.  

It was a situational joke based upon that.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> If you find my comments racist, they certainly weren't intended to be.
> 
> SRO stated he was of the Jewish faith.  Brownsville went on a rant about how he was more Jewish.
> 
> It was a situational joke based upon that.



At first read I certainly did and I'm not even Jewish.

I guess maybe it was my racist mind...when I think of a jew-off I image two dudes with beanies and crooked noses arguing over the price of something......

That's was a racist image....Sorry.  I'm a big fan of the Hebrews...even banged a nice jewish girl for a while in college....gave GREAT head. :grin:

:lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2010)

Jack the Ripper said:


> At first read I certainly did and I'm not even Jewish.
> 
> I guess maybe it was my racist mind...when I think of a jew-off I image two dudes with beanies and crooked noses arguing over the price of something......
> 
> ...



friggin LOL


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2010)

Jack the Ripper said:


> even banged a nice jewish girl for a while in college....gave GREAT head. :grin:
> 
> :lol:



I'll bet she could suck the numbers right off a credit card.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn, the Highwaystar of the jewish faith.  :lol:
> 
> SRO - I think BB is calling you out for a jew off.



I don't think so....the smiley face at the end kinda of takes the edge off. :lol:

My uncle told me this one years ago...one of my favorites
Did ya hear about the new Jewish radial tire....it not only stops on a dime, it picks it up......drum roll/cymbal slap


----------



## Glenn (May 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I hope he's not, since if Glenn is, some of his wintertime beer consumption may decrease  :lol:  :lol:




..and the kids would have no one to beat up and yell at. :lol: 


This thread:


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2010)

Glenn said:


> ..and the kids would have no one to beat up and yell at. :lol:



I'm sure though Glenn that I could still arrange for you to borrow E's helmet, complete with the princess helmet cover if that happened!  :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'll bet she could suck the numbers right off a credit card.



No suitable for work...  Or anyone... It's Zappa... So be forewarned...


----------



## Glenn (May 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm sure though Glenn that I could still arrange for you to borrow E's helmet, complete with the princess helmet cover if that happened!  :lol:



I need to make one of those pics my avatar. :lol:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> No suitable for work...  Or anyone... It's Zappa... So be forewarned...



"..with overworked gums...who SQUEAKS when she cums"..!  one of THE funniest and brilliantly conceived albums of all time....classic Zappa


----------



## Black Phantom (May 14, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> "..with overworked gums...who SQUEAKS when she cums"..



You know who that sounds like...


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> "..with overworked gums...who SQUEAKS when she cums"..!  one of THE funniest and brilliantly conceived albums of all time....classic Zappa



'Who don't no s**t about cooking and is arrogant looking... '   

Truly a great work of art...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 14, 2010)

*no...*



Black Phantom said:


> You know who that sounds like...



but DO tell , BB


----------



## 4aprice (May 18, 2010)

dmc said:


> No suitable for work...  Or anyone... It's Zappa... So be forewarned...



Everybody Twist.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

the more i read this thread the more i see how very different we are....growing up in ny metro area versus new england....night & day....i can see by the reasoning of the NE folks....how they see things....its a priviledge to be born & have lived within commuting distance of manhattan island!!uke:uke::roll::roll:


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the more i read this thread the more i see how very different we are....growing up in ny metro area versus new england....night & day....i can see by the reasoning of the NE folks....how they see things....its a *priviledge *to be born & have lived within commuting distance of manhattan island!!uke:uke::roll::roll:



I don't think that word means what you think it means.

Perhaps you meant "circumstantial happening"


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the more i read this thread the more i see how very different we are....growing up in ny metro area versus new england....night & day....i can see by the reasoning of the NE folks....how they see things....its a priviledge to be born & have lived within commuting distance of manhattan island!!uke:uke::roll::roll:




stereotype much?

I've spent 12 years in Suburban Boston, 12 years in Vermont, 1 year on Cape Cod, 3 years in Coastal Maine, 2 years in Southern NH, my folks had a home in central CT for 10 years.  I've spent significant amounts of time in pretty much all of New England except for RI.  There are VAST differences in every corner of these six states.

If you're going to be that ignorant, why don't you just say NY vs New England?


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 18, 2010)

*do you ALWAYS spew indecipherable shite...*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the more i read this thread the more i see how very different we are....growing up in ny metro area versus new england....night & day....i can see by the reasoning of the NE folks....how they see things....its a priviledge to be born & have lived within commuting distance of manhattan island!!uke:uke::roll::roll:



when you have little ( or NO ) grasp of what others are discussiog?....do TRY and remember the age old bit o' wisdom....tis far better to be silent and be THOUGHT the fool....than to open ones mouth...and remove all doubt.                                    No doubt , this TOO will be lost on you.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> stereotype much?
> 
> I've spent 12 years in Suburban Boston, 12 years in Vermont, 1 year on Cape Cod, 3 years in Coastal Maine, 2 years in Southern NH, my folks had a home in central CT for 10 years.  I've spent significant amounts of time in pretty much all of New England except for RI.  There are VAST differences in every corner of these six states.
> 
> If you're going to be that ignorant, why don't you just say NY vs New England?



y u SOB I wanna see u do an 18 month stint living in a 50 story high rise in lower manhattan isle, working 15 hours a day & breaking ur ass!!;-)


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> cute....quite scary....forgot what a $hit hole brooklyn really is....



ummm.... Katz's is in Manhattan..   A block away from a friends house..

I thought you knew NYC?  Or is it just LI?


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> y u SOB I wanna see u do an 18 month stint living in a 50 story high rise in lower manhattan isle, working 15 hours a day & breaking ur ass!!;-)



I'd like to see that too...   Sounds like my friends on Wall Street...  

I bet the apartment is worth some $$$$ - you got a rent control on that thing?


----------



## ctenidae (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> y u SOB I wanna see u do an 18 month stint living in a 50 story high rise in lower manhattan isle, working 15 hours a day & breaking ur ass!!;-)



That's just a Tuesday at work for me.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

dmc said:


> ummm.... Katz's is in Manhattan..   A block away from a friends house..
> 
> I thought you knew NYC?  Or is it just LI?



i know nothing except my beloved village....that dont look like manhattan isle it looks more like our beloved brooklyn....u know whats most ironic is that my beloved Grandmother's family was the last of the families to leave brooklyn....My Grandmother's son, my uncle, passed away in october 1986 on a tuesday night in Brooklyn....he never lived anywhere except Brooklyn, besides WWII. within a few months my aunt sold the house in the Ft Hamilton section of Brooklyn & moved to NJ where both her kids lived....both of my Grandmother's grandchildren graduated from Brooklyn College in the mid 70s with straight As in Computer Science!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i know nothing except my beloved village....that dont look like manhattan isle it looks more like our beloved brooklyn....u know whats most ironic is that my beloved Grandmother's family was the last of the families to leave brooklyn....My Grandmother's son, my uncle, passed away in october 1986 on a tuesday night in Brooklyn....within a few months my aunt sold the house in the Ft Hamilton section of Brooklyn & moved to NJ where both her kids lived....both of my Grandmother's grandchildren graduated from Brooklyn College in the mid 70s with straight As in Computer Science!!



"I know nothing except  my beloved village"....there ya have it , boys and girls.Pretty much straight from the horses (?) mouth.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 18, 2010)

*and , in closing...*

Mr Finance has , like Elvis...left the building. ( we should all be so lucky):beer:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> "I know nothing except  my beloved village"....there ya have it , boys and girls.Pretty much straight from the horses (?) mouth.



i must be doing something right if i have 598 ski days in 18 seasons living 285 miles one way from the mtn:beer::beer::razz::razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2010)

when did you leave Brooklyn there BB?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Mr Finance has , like Elvis...left the building. ( we should all be so lucky):beer:



:lol::lol::flag::flag::roll::roll::-D:-D


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> when did you leave Brooklyn there BB?



huh? we left Brooklyn on 7/7/71 a saturday....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2010)

what I thought.

......time to let it go.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 18, 2010)

*NOW I get it....*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> :lol::lol::flag::flag::roll::roll::-D:-D



you're getting royalties from Bud Light !


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> what I thought.
> 
> ......time to let it go.



Brooklyn never leaves u, little man....my father still talks about Brooklyn everyday....


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> Brooklyn never leaves u, little man....my father still talks about Brooklyn everyday....



and space aliens , too!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2010)

The little man would be the one who still revolves his thought process around a time that was 39 years ago still caught in his adolescence.   but nice try


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> and space aliens , too!



Beloved space aliens?


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i must be doing something right if i have 598 ski days in 18 seasons living 285 miles one way from the mtn:beer::beer::razz::razz:



Sounds pretty lame-ass to me.   Mrs G logs 598 days in five seasons.   If you lived somewhere less geographically undesirable, you might get more ski days in.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Sounds pretty lame-ass to me.   Mrs G logs 598 days in five seasons.   If you lived _somewhere less geographically undesirable_, you might get more ski days in.




I'm having trouble with the double negative.  Are you implying that living within commuting distance of Manhattan Island is NOT a desirable place live?


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Sounds pretty lame-ass to me.   Mrs G logs 598 days in five seasons.   If you lived somewhere less geographically undesirable, you might get more ski days in.



Is it possible to find anywhere less geographically undesirable?


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> Is it possible to find anywhere less geographically undesirable?



If I owned Brooklyn and Detroit, I'd rent out Brooklyn and live in Detroit.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> If I owned Brooklyn and Detroit, I'd rent out Brooklyn and live in Detroit.



u wont win over donnie....brooklyn some very valuable land:grin::lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Sounds pretty lame-ass to me.   Mrs G logs 598 days in five seasons.   If you lived somewhere less geographically undesirable, you might get more ski days in.



if u lived on LI u would not ski....i need to be an hour away from mid town....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> and space aliens , too!



:beer::beer:


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> if u lived on LI u would not ski....i need to be an hour away from mid town....



How do you know that.  SKIQUATTRO lives on LI and he skis.

I call BS on your ridiculous assertion, Joe Peschi look alike.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> How do you know that.  SKIQUATTRO lives on LI and he skis.
> 
> I call BS on your ridiculous assertion, Joe Peschi look alike.



lol i look a lot better in person....wouldnt mind his $$....id treat u to a trip at maryjane if i did....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Glenn (May 19, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i know nothing except my beloved village....that dont look like manhattan isle it looks more like our beloved brooklyn....u know whats most ironic is that my beloved Grandmother's family was the last of the families to leave brooklyn....My Grandmother's son, my uncle, passed away in october 1986 on a tuesday night in Brooklyn....he never lived anywhere except Brooklyn, besides WWII. within a few months my aunt sold the house in the Ft Hamilton section of Brooklyn & moved to NJ where both her kids lived....both of my Grandmother's grandchildren graduated from Brooklyn College in the mid 70s with straight As in Computer Science!!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2010)

Here's a wild idea: this is a SKI and OUTDOORS forum. I'm going to suggest that you talk about that, BB, rather than this nonsense.


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's a wild idea: this is a SKI and OUTDOORS forum. I'm going to suggest that you talk about that, BB, rather than this nonsense.



There are SKI forums and OUTDOORS forums on AlpineZone.   This is "Miscellaneous Discussions" so thetrailboss is off-topic.   

I need to go post in the "What did I have for breakfast" thread.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 19, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> :beer::beer:



Don't forget circus freaks.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 19, 2010)

*Yes , Eric....all can clearly see...*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> :beer::beer:



that in a social gathering of several hundred peeps..you're either hiding...or just plain missed the guest list!...or..BOTH!...now...back to your folks basement...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 19, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> that in a social gathering of several hundred peeps..you're either hiding...or just plain missed the guest list!...or..BOTH!...now...back to your folks basement...



folks? my mommy passed away on 2/7/05 a monday....


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Don't forget circus freaks.



Isn't that redundant?


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> There are SKI forums and OUTDOORS forums on AlpineZone.   This is "Miscellaneous Discussions" so thetrailboss is off-topic.
> 
> I need to go post in the "What did I have for breakfast" thread.



I'm going to post in the Dio or dyslexic thread...


----------



## Black Phantom (May 19, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's a wild idea: this is a SKI and OUTDOORS forum. I'm going to suggest that you talk about that, BB, rather than this nonsense.



How about starting a weight loss forum?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Isn't that redundant?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2010)

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mon-june-15-2009/long-island-wants-to-secede


----------

